# Picking right polyester shirt for screening



## kaycour (May 12, 2016)

With todays new technology, some polyester shirts are no good for screen printing. Is there a way to spot these kind of shirts when you are ordering shirts?
Secondly, should the distributor be informing customers at the time they order shirts about bad polyester shirts? Thirdly should the distributor be held responsible for selling bad polyester shirts to screen shops?


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

If you are referring to the bleeding problems from dye migration, I share your frustration.
There are a few suggestions to ease the PAIN. #1- Yes, explain to the customers about the possibility of dye migration and what it is. #2- Make sure you are using inks that are poly friendly. This means that the ink has dye blockers to help minimize dye migration. # 3- and this is the most important... consider SanMar's posicharge shirts. They are made with a positve/negitive charge of the shirt/dye. This is a huge help in stopping dye migration.
Now, please allow me a soap box moment to vent my frustrations about 100% polyester products in general. 1- These products are advertised that they keep a person cooler. Bullfeathers! They WILL keep you dryer because they WON"'T absorb moisture. The moisture has no place to go except to the outside of the shirt, where it does evaporate quickly. However, if you think wearing a plastic shirt with holes in it is cooler, well I have a bridge I would like to sell you. 2- They snag like crazy. 3- Those which claim to control odors do so by adding aluminum or silver to their products, which increases estrogen. So, if you have been wondering why your titties are getting bigger and you are more emotional than you used to be, perhaps you want to consider this.
Personally, I am surprised that the bottom feeder lawyers haven't been on late night TV advertising lawsuits against the manufacturers of these products.
While all of this venting is meant to be "tongue in cheek", I believe everything I have written is accurate. If not, someone please offer evidence to refute this.
Best Wishes for a Cooler, Polyester free summer.


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

johnchesley said:


> If you are referring to the bleeding problems from dye migration, I share your frustration.
> There are a few suggestions to ease the PAIN. #1- Yes, explain to the customers about the possibility of dye migration and what it is. #2- Make sure you are using inks that are poly friendly. This means that the ink has dye blockers to help minimize dye migration. # 3- and this is the most important... consider SanMar's posicharge shirts. They are made with a positve/negitive charge of the shirt/dye. This is a huge help in stopping dye migration.


#4 -Dye Sublimation.



johnchesley said:


> Now, please allow me a soap box moment to vent my frustrations about 100% polyester products in general. 1- These products are advertised that they keep a person cooler. Bullfeathers! They WILL keep you dryer because they WON"'T absorb moisture. The moisture has no place to go except to the outside of the shirt, where it does evaporate quickly. However, if you think wearing a plastic shirt with holes in it is cooler, well I have a bridge I would like to sell you.


...it's a wonder then why nearly all sports apparel and high end golf/sports shirts are made from the stuff, eh? 



johnchesley said:


> 2- They snag like crazy.


It more depends upon how they are woven. A jersey knit poly T is not any more likely to snag than a jersey knit cotton T.



johnchesley said:


> 3- Those which claim to control odors do so by adding aluminum or silver to their products, which increases estrogen. So, if you have been wondering why your titties are getting bigger and you are more emotional than you used to be, perhaps you want to consider this.


lol oh man...

I would be more worried about the effects of plastisol and screen cleaners on your health than polyester. If your "titties are getting bigger[sic]" your diet is a more likely suspect than your clothing.


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

To 8th day...
You are a hoot man. I enjoyed your post, however I thought kaycour, (the originator of this thread), was referring to problems with screen printing plastisol on poly shirts. Of course I could be wrong. 
As far as the snagging issues, I respectfully disagree. While there are some "snag resistant" poly shirts, the largest majority that I have come across DO snag much more easily than cotton shirts.
Next, about the estrogen issues... I agree that it is indeed a wonder that many high end polos are made with 100% polyester. That is what disturbs me so much. I also read somewhere that China has a virtual stranglehold on the entire polyester fabric market worldwide. That disturbs me also. I wish I could remember where I saw this info, but alas, I can't. Anyway, Best wishes to you and your business.
I enjoyed your post.


----------

